# help with broken screen will it boot? i500



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

got a broken screen, will the phone boot?... took it apart removed screen and tried to boot it no sound, even tried to put it in download mode and check device manager, nothing... (or is the whole thing toast)


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

dsk04 said:


> got a broken screen, will the phone boot?... took it apart removed screen and tried to boot it no sound, even tried to put it in download mode and check device manager, nothing...


Didn't you just answer your own question? I'm not sure that anyone could tell you if it would boot or not.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Did you maybe damage something else too? If you don't mind, how did you break it?


----------



## dsk04 (Aug 11, 2011)

its toast put a new screen in it, got it to power up and locked up, got to a kernel panic screen, cant even get it in to download mode/power up anymore


----------

